# Show me your fancy dress.



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

Come on guys! Show me I want to be impressed


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

This what you mean?


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes. Excatly what I mean


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Does the picture have to be of us? Or can it be a picture that we have taken?


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes is can. It has to be of you or a picture you have taken


----------



## jazir1787 (Nov 12, 2010)

here's mine



jazir1787 said:


>


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Ok here are the pictures that i have taken.


----------



## jazir1787 (Nov 12, 2010)

also have


----------



## jazir1787 (Nov 12, 2010)

side on for the first one...


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

Here are me and Grenada Iberia


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

My entries are all for class 2, all taken at the heritage festival (except the very last one) 

The ladies stop to chat during their morning stroll on horseback







getting ready to tour the town







The young lady shows how proper horsmanship is while adjusting ones dress is done







Out for a ride, in a stately morning coat and strapping jodhpurs (this is me XP)








and here we see a privateer and a hippy going to a wedding. Must have been a strange wedding XD
(they arent riding or leading though, so i dont know if it counts)


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

My senior picture 

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa364/horsestuff32/DSC_0011.jpg


----------



## wimpys doc star (Oct 31, 2010)

i wouldn't classify it as fancy more as our show dress--->> hence escaramuza
Pico rivera ca, estatal 2009


----------

